# 14 Weeks Old Today...And We Finally Have LIFT OFF!!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

I thought it might be the case yesterday, as Kaiya's ears were up most of the day. But I'm convinced, today, that they're up to stay!!

They were up from 10 to 12 weeks and have been floppy or up and down from 12 to 14 weeks.

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yay! Now get get ready for all the "Do you think she will ever grow into those ears?" and "Can you get satellite TV with those things?" comments. Woo Hoo! She is adorable!!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

cshepherd9 said:


> Yay! Now get get ready for all the "Do you think she will ever grow into those ears?" and "Can you get satellite TV with those things?" comments. Woo Hoo! She is adorable!!!


When her ears were up at 10-12 weeks a few people on here said they looked nice and porportionate to her head. I guess they look a bit bigger than her head now though! LOL


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

She is so adorable! Gotta love those pretty eyes. You still haven't told me were you got that smashing collar from.....


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I showed my sister, pics of your girl and now she wants a blue too.... ;-) She is BEAUTIFUL!! She is growing SO FAST!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

up up and away LOL! she is sooooo cute!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> She is so adorable! Gotta love those pretty eyes. You still haven't told me were you got that smashing collar from.....


I actually got it at a clothing boutique a couple of years ago thinking it would fit Nikka....WRONG!! WAY too small....

So I put it away and now look...it's coming in AWFULLY handy!! (plus, now she looks like she is MY dog....I'm known for always wearing BLING...I used to own a sterling silver jewelry store and LOVE bling!)


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I swear, every time I see her I think there's something wrong with the color on your camera. 

Did she already go through the "goofy ear" phase. You know, up/down/left/titled/flopped? That's my favorite phase.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I love bling myself too! I couldn't buy bling for my Otto (male). But future female I will defenitly get her some bling.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I showed my sister, pics of your girl and now she wants a blue too.... ;-) She is BEAUTIFUL!! She is growing SO FAST!!


Thanks!!

She is going to be VERY tall, I think!! I just looked at a pic of my angel baby Nikka at 14 weeks old....just look at the difference in their legs!! (I find out what she weighs tomorrow!)


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Blueeeee cute! Yay ears!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> I swear, every time I see her I think there's something wrong with the color on your camera.
> 
> Did she already go through the "goofy ear" phase. You know, up/down/left/titled/flopped? That's my favorite phase.


LOL...I know!! I swear - I have searched, Googled, you name it...I STILL have not found a blue GSD that even comes CLOSE to her coloring!! (I love that, too!:wub

Yes, she DEFINITELY has been going through the goofy ear stage the past couple of weeks especially! They were completely up at 10 weeks - then have been doing the dance the past couple of weeks. Here are some pics (the last two were just taken in the past week!!)


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

She is leggy, and so flipping adorable!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I love her :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's one in a million!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

I was going to respond to each of you' - but I'll just say it once to all of you .... THANKS for all your nice comments!! With everything we've been through recently with our other 2 GSD's, it's probably not hard to imagine... she's the light of our lives right now!!:wub:


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my is she a precious beauty, where did you get her? Love her bling collar too!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

HeidiW said:


> Oh my is she a precious beauty, where did you get her? Love her bling collar too!!


Got her from my breeder here in the Kansas City area that I got both of my angel babies from....THANKS!!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Love seeing pictures of this pup! Do the owners of her two blue siblings live in your area as well? Were they all the same shade of blue as young pups?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

You can definately see her beautiful blue coloring in the first photos. She's just so gorgeous. Her eyes are just so heart melting. She's just an all around beautiful little girl.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Dont be surprized if her ears flop down a bit when she starts teething. That is normal. She is very cute. 

Off topic a bit. At what age do you plan to spay her? It is best to wait until the growing stops, that way the body wont get bigger (taller) then it is suposed to. Around 18 months or so.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

abakerrr said:


> Love seeing pictures of this pup! Do the owners of her two blue siblings live in your area as well? Were they all the same shade of blue as young pups?


There were 4 pups - 3 of them blue, the other one was black/red. One of them lives in town - the other one out of town. I'm not sure the other 2 blues had the same exact markings as Kaiya, but I'm fairly sure the same coloring (although I thought she was the cutest of the litter!). I e-mailed my breeder pics yesterday, as the matter of fact, and asked her to hook me up with Kaiya's siblings parents so we can exchange pics. Hopefully I'll hear back from them!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

dawnandjr said:


> Dont be surprized if her ears flop down a bit when she starts teething. That is normal. She is very cute.
> 
> Off topic a bit. At what age do you plan to spay her? It is best to wait until the growing stops, that way the body wont get bigger (taller) then it is suposed to. Around 18 months or so.


Really????

The vet has her scheduled to come in at 5 months old to get spayed. That's when I had my other female GSD spayed as well. I've never heard of that!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> Really????
> 
> The vet has her scheduled to come in at 5 months old to get spayed. That's when I had my other female GSD spayed as well. I've never heard of that!


 
I believe its true as my last GS "Koda" very tall and long 125 lbs too! So Ryker and Zorro im waiting til at least 2 y/o. When they're tall like that they tend to have knee prob. as i had to do both knees on Koda. But i know there are alot of diff. of opinions on this. JMO.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

koda00 said:


> I believe its true as my last GS "Koda" very tall and long 125 lbs too! So Ryker and Zorro im waiting til at least 2 y/o. When they're tall like that they tend to have knee prob. as i had to do both knees on Koda. But i know there are alot of diff. of opinions on this. JMO.


Is your GSD German or American line? 

Wow, is there a thread on this topic somewhere? Honestly, this is the first I've heard of it!

(and, that means going through several heat cycles which means no dog parks, walks will be tough, etc.) Just some thoughts I had!


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Yet more rejoicing from me and Shaman for you and your baby! Just stunning.


----------

